# Installing 7.2 Catalyst with ATItool and modded ati2mtag.sys



## obiwonkanewbie (Feb 22, 2007)

I was just about to install the new 7.2 catalyst control suite and thought I should check if there is any problem installing 7.2 with the modified ati2mtag.sys in use.  I disabled the ATItool startup and 3D detection but I stopped before running the 7.2 install. 

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2007)

Seen you sittin here for a bit now and here is my 2 pennies of thought for ya!  I suggest dissabling ATITool by going in the start menu>run>msconfig>startup tab> remove checkmark from in front of ATITool.   Restart pc to verify it(ATITool) doesn't appear @ startup!  Then install driver. Then when all is good in driver land give ATITool a boot ! 

If you are unsure of the clocks being stable (same as cat7.1) it will restart default . just edge em up close to the same clocks and test .IF all is good, continue to raise your clocks untill your either satisfied or scared, whichever seem to come first. I prsonally own a X800GTO that just keeps going with 6.10 and wont clock near as well on any other cat. version.

Like i say above just my 2 pennies ....try it out , thats what its about!  If all else fails you can just reinstall previous drivers if it doesn't go good!!!!!   Good luck!


----------

